# Review – Tropical Fish Guide, Pocket Edition



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

On my blog, I reviewed this title for Android tablet/phones.

http://www.ricknovy.com/2012/01/review-tropical-fish-guide-pocket-edition/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might want to downplay the T.B. thing or omit it. Our hobby has many foes, and giving them ammo to use against us is never a good idea.

Otherwise, nice job. It's nice to see that there is an app like this. Informed hobbyists are better hobbyists, and if more people used this they could avoid some problems.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> You might want to downplay the T.B. thing or omit it. Our hobby has many foes, and giving them ammo to use against us is never a good idea.
> 
> Otherwise, nice job. It's nice to see that there is an app like this. Informed hobbyists are better hobbyists, and if more people used this they could avoid some problems.



If I had any significant blog traffic I might worry about it.


----------

